# SSH: Impression du dernier logout lors du login



## Einbert (9 Janvier 2007)

Bonjour,

Est-ce que qqun sait comment on fait pour imprimer le dernier logout lors d'une nouvelle ouverture de session ssh? J'ai trouvé une solution qui fonctionne, mais elle ne me satisfait qu'à moitié.
Voici la solution que j'ai actuellement...

Par défaut, SSH imprime lors d'une ouverture de session le timestamp du dernier login (à configurer dans /etc/ssh/sshd_config) et une bannière (pour ma part ce qu'il y a dans /etc/motd et ceci est également à configurer dans sshd_config). Malheureusement, je n'ai pas trouvé d'option qui permette d'imprimer le timestamp du dernier logout. Voici donc ma solution :

Dans /etc/profile , j'ai rajouté les lignes suivantes :
# LOGNAME est defini plus haut dans /etc/profile
LASTLOGOUT=`last $LOGNAME | head -2 | tail -1`
echo "Last logout: $LASTLOGOUT"

Cette solution fonctionne, mais ce qui me déplaît, c'est le fait que lors d'une ouverture de session via ssh, j'ai dans l'ordre imprimé 
1) timestamp last login
2) banner
3) timestamp last logout

Je préférerais
1) timestamp last login
2) timestamp last logout
3) banner
et je préfèrerais une solution qui ne demande pas d'éditer /etc/profile .
Je sais que cela est possible, vu que je l'ai vu sur AIX...

++


----------



## molgow (14 Janvier 2007)

Et placer la commande voulue dans le fichier qui se charge au login (.tcshrc, .bash_profile, ...) ?


----------

